# calorie maintenance rate?



## Ukmeathead (Dec 4, 2010)

I am 183lbs 5,11 i workout 5 times a week i aint sure what my BF % is.


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

Around 14-16 calories per pound of total bodyweight.


----------



## Ukmeathead (Dec 4, 2010)

Well that works out to be

2562

2745

2928

How would i find out which one it would be?


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

You can't I'm afraid as every one is different (hence the range)... besides one day will never be the same as another.

Pick one, attempt to stick to it for a few weeks and then reassess.


----------

